
Fortnite Is Coming to Android and Epic Is Rolling Their Own Store - carloscm
https://toucharcade.com/2018/08/03/how-to-download-fortnite-on-android/
======
carloscm
If this indeed evolved into a stand alone, curated app store like Steam pre
2016 with a 88/12 revenue split it could indeed shake up Android game
distribution. Mobile in general and Android in particular is such a brutal
market for small indie developers. Epic could pull a Valve here.

